# Time for a reminder



## CaseyForrest

Please dont use fancy spelling of profanity to get around the word censor. The forum software has an automatic word censor built in.

Typing words in this fashion will result in a warning the first time and infractions thereafter.

s&%t, sh1t or any other variation.

f^%k, f'n, f this or f that or any other variation.

Im sure you guys get the point. 

Enforcing this rule is by far the most time consuming for the moderators. We can not go through the thousands of posts generated everyday to weed out the violators. And when we do enforce this rule, we have to hear about the hundred of other violations that have gone untouched.

So...Please... Either type out the profanity and let the censor replace it with #'s or compose your post minus the cursing.

Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## borwicks

Swearing is not needed. Use your brain or dictionary to come up with something better. If you want the public to see us as professionals, stop swearing. My 2 cents.


----------



## Treecutr

My apolgies, I was guilty of this, fixed it. won't happen again. ( if that was even directed at me ) Like I said not ashamed to admit my mistakes.


----------



## M.D. Vaden

CaseyForrest said:


> Please dont use fancy spelling of profanity to get around the word censor. ...... And when we do enforce this rule, we have to *hear* about the hundred of other violations that have gone untouched.
> 
> ....



This subject wasn't the inspiration for your avatar was it - LOL

opcorn:


----------



## BestTreeService

*I admit it and fixex it!*



Treecutr said:


> My apolgies, I was guilty of this, fixed it. won't happen again. ( if that was even directed at me ) Like I said not ashamed to admit my mistakes.


 
There's a good man there! Don't find 'em comin' clean like that too much anymore!


----------



## ResDocJon

I like this site - I had a bunch of questions and got them all answered on the milling forum. Everyone has been fantastically polite and helpful. The lack of swearing is kind of like the lack of laugh-track on a sitcom. You really don't notice how great it is not to have it until someone points out it isn't there.


Just my two cents.


----------



## treemanbrisbane

*Same with customers, I reckon*

I have the same principle on the job. I don't swear and it's a condition of employment that no-one who works for me does, either. I know customers love it: some people (the good ones) despise profanity, so I get the good customers.

Maybe I overrate it, but maybe not. It shows character and gives an indication of whether a person is someone who chooses to do the right thing or someone who doesn't care.


----------



## Aristol

Yes, of course, i guess it,s good idea to use censor for the profanity, which people must avoide using their or anywhere. As some people really feel disgused with that. So, its good habit to adopt, as it also shows the character and pesonality of a person.


----------



## OtisHertz

*My, but it sure is ### funny when one cosniders how ### important it is to ###, Eh?*

We mostly do it out of habit, not necessity. Imagine if mainstream news programs were full of foul epithets and if newspapers gave space to 
streams of pointed invective... Readers and viewers would quickly tire of it and stop paying attention. Consider the occasional ### as a 
spice to add interest. But, if a food's too spicy, it's unpalatable or useless. A serious point can easily be skewed by nastiness. 
Everyone needs to vent, but not everyone is interested in another's foul rant. Here's a vote for politeness and courtesy in public.


----------



## DavisL.

Okay guys....I'm not going to say I don't curse. But what I do NOT do is curse in front of my customers, strangers, public areas and so forth.
I like it that this is a site where even educated people are not allow to belittle themselves with unflattering words.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## geofreyt

Passwords are encouraged to be long and involved. User names and email adresses are long by their nature. Everytime I come here I have to re-enter both of these, even if I arrive via an email link sent me in an email from arboristsite. I am tired.


----------

